# Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...​*
Dass Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer durchaus nicht immer nur vor Politik und Behörden einknicken, sondern auch zielgerichtet gerade für Angler und das Angeln werben und bei Ministern klare Worte finden, ist sicherlich eher die Ausnahme und daher besonders berichtenswert.

Auf der Delegiertenversammlung des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen am Sonntag, den 7. Juni, wurde nicht nur das Präsidium des LSFV fast einstimmig wieder gewählt, und die Kündigung beim Dachverband DAFV beschlossen (wir berichteten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4355996#post4355996 ), sondern auch der zuständige und anwesende Minister Meyer von den Grünen bekam deutliche Worte zu hören.

Obwohl Minister Meyer sich als Freund der Angler darstellte, und klar stellte, dass es ein Nachtangelverbot wie in Baden-Württemberg nicht geben werde, redeten die Angler mal richtig Klartext. 

Präsident Klasing merkte an, dass die  Sichtweise des Naturschutzes von einseitigen  ideologischen  Ansichten  bestimmt würde, man wolle Angler rausschmeißen, aussperren und übergehen. Einfach so!

*Was ebenfalls mit Sorge beobachtet würde, wären laut Klasing Musterverordnungen der Behörden, die an Anglern und deren Verbänden vorbei Gültigkeit erlangen sollen. Damit soll das Angeln massiv eingeschränkt oder an manchen Gewässern generell verboten werden. 
*
Der  Niedersächsische Landesbetrieb  für  Wasserwirtschaft,  Küsten-  und  Naturschutz  (NLWKN)  hat sogenannte „“Arbeitshilfen“  zur  Sicherung von  Natura-2000-Gebieten, also  besonderen  Schutzgebieten“ „erarbeitet“.

_Danach soll sowohl der Besatz der Gewässer  nur  noch  mit  Zustimmung der Naturschutzbehörden erfolgen dürfen,  ein Anfütterverbot und selbst das vom Minister kritisierte Nachtangelverbot soll eingeführt  werden._ 

*Der Landessportfischerverband kündigte deshalb schon Widerstand  an!*

Denn diese  Arbeitshilfen würden dem  Niedersächsischen  Fischereigesetz widersprechen. 
Angelei und Jagd sollen wohl unter der Hand von Behördenseite unterbunden werden, ebenso wie die nachhaltige Nutzung der Natur und bestehende Eigentumsrechte, so der Präsident Klasing vom LSFV auf der Versammlung seines Verbandes.

Daher treffen sich nun Vertreter des Landessportfischerverbandes, des Landesfischereiverbandes Weser-Ems, der Landesjägerschaft und des Zentralverbandes des Jagdgenossenschaften  und Eigenjagden in  Niedersachsen mit Niedersachsens Ministerpräsident Stephan Weil (SPD) und weiteren Vertretern der Landesregierung, um  auch mit der Regierung mal Klartext zu reden und sich für Angler und Naturnutzung einzusetzen. 
 Zusammen vertreten diese Verbände nahezu 500 000 Mitglieder in Niedersachsen. 

_Siehe auch vom Treffen gestern beim Ministerpräsidenten, kommen sicher bald mehr Infos:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129_

Außer der anglerfeindlichen Politik der Behörden (s.o., mit Nachtangelverbot etc.) gibt es auch noch weitere Punkte zu besprechen, in welchen die Politik bisher versagte: 
> Um die 200  landwirtschaftliche  Unfälle  mit  Folgen für  Gewässer  wurden in den vergangenen Jahren von Anglern gemeldet und registriert.    

> Die Einleitungen  des  Kali-Herstellers „K+S“  in  die  Weser wären für Angler nicht tolerierbar. 

> Die  Überprüfung  sämtlicher Fischwanderhilfen  auf  ihre Funktionstüchtigkeit.  

Dazu gab es auch gleich einen großen Bericht in der Printausgabe der Lüneburger Landeszeitung am 09.06. 2015.
_Edit 15 Uhr 8:
Gerade kam der Artikel der Lüneburger Landeszeitung auch online zum einsehen:
https://www.landeszeitung.de/blog/a...en-die-geduld-landesverband-tagt-in-bardowick_

*Meine Meinung*
Man sieht also:
*Man kann auch als Verband*, auch wenn man als Naturschutzverband für durchgängige Gewässer kämpft, gegen Einleitung und Verschmutzung, dennoch gleichzeitig als Verband der organisierten Angelfischer *das Angeln und die Interessen der Angler* - wie hier der Kampf gegen ein drohendes Nachtangelverbot und immer weitere Restriktionen wie Betretungs-, Anfütter- und Besatzverbote für Angler - *an erste Stelle setzen*.

Man kann zusammen mit anderen Naturnutzern wie der Jäger und deren Verbände durchaus Lobbyarbeit für Angler und das Angeln machen.

So, dass selbst der zuständige Minister Meyer von den Machenschaften seiner Behörden (Nachtangelverbot) überhaupt mal erfährt und das auf der Versammlung gleich ausgeschlossen hat.

Und man trifft sich mit dem Ministerpräsidenten und der Regierung, um die Anliegen klar zu machen – und auch, dass es mehr als nur "ein paar" Angler und Jäger gibt....

*Man stelle sich vor:*
Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan hätte nicht nur ihre Grüßaugustinenauftritte, sondern würde tatsächlich auch bei den zuständigen Bundesministern vorsprechen, um auch so Angler bedrängende Punkte wie  Tierschutzgesetz, Naturschutzgesetz etc. vor- und angehen wie die Niedersachsen im Land. Und das dann auch noch in die Presse bringen würde (statt nur Leserbriefe zu schreiben, die dann nicht veröffentlicht werden): 


kati48268 schrieb:


> Sie haute in der langen Antwort als Beispiel für Lobbyarbeit doch tatsächlich raus, dass sie unter anderem einen Leserbrief an die Süddeutsche geschrieben habe, dieser aber nicht veröffentlicht wurde.



Sie würde sich auch mit Kanzlerin Merkel und deren Regierung treffen, um sich für die Angler einzusetzen und gegen für Angler negative Auslegungen der Gesetze, dann hätte vielleicht auch der Landessportfischerverband nicht beim DAFV gekündigt...

Thomas Finkbeiner


PS:
Hier mal der Ausgangspunkt für den ganzen Dreck um die Verbote:
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/h...itern-mit-Vorstoss-fuer-Nachtangelverbot.html

Hatte PETA angezettelt (das sind die, welche Frau Dr. vom DAFV ignorieren will und nix gegen die unternehmen, siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657.....)...

Schlimm genug, wenn dann Behörden trotzdem Nachtangelverbote durch die Hintertür einführen wollten.

Gut, dass der Landesverband da eindeutig reagiert hat.

Gut, dass die Minister Meyer zu einer klaren Aussage gezwungen haben.


----------



## _Pipo_ (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

Die bösen Angler !

Ist ja nicht so, dass sich praktisch jeder Angler dafür stark macht und oftmals auch einen finanziellen Beitrag leistet, um die Natur zu erhalten und in einen ursprünglicheren Zustand zu versetzen.

Alleine die Rückkehr vieler hierzuladen nahezu ausgerotteter Fischarten in unseren Gewässer, die Kontrolle und Verbesserung der Wasserqualität, alles Dinge die den Angler nicht nur selbst interessieren sondern an denen er aktiv mitwirkt.

Der Angler ist dann aber das Feindbild, große Unternehmen, die natürliche Flussläufe mit Kraftwerken blockieren oder ihre verseuchten Abwässer einleiten werden allerdings geduldet.

Kein Angler hat als Ziel, dass es keine Fische mehr im Gewässer gibt, kein Angler möchte in Müllbergen hocken und kein Angler möchte stark belastete Gewässer.

Und wenn man dann auch noch die Jagd einschränken oder gar verbieten möchte haben wir bald die Wildschweinhorden auf dem Kinderspielplatz und der Obstbau im Alten Land wird zur größten Rehfütterung der Welt.

Ob der Bauern dann auch einen finanziellen Ausgleich verlangen kann, wenn sein Baum vom Reh kahlgefressen wurde, so wie der Schäfer einen Ausgleich bekommt, wenn sein Vieh vom Wolf gerissen wurde ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

Immerhin hat der Minister wohl auch eingesehen, dass gerade die Angler mit ihrem Besatz die Fischotter mit füttern helfen und das wegfällt, wenn man Angler aussperrt, nur weil irgendwo ein Otter auftaucht....
Der Otter kam ja "trotz" der Angler, aber sicher mit wegen der guten Besatzarbeit..

Denn ohne Mampf kein Kampf, bzw. ohne Fisch kein Otter.........

Ob dieses "plötzliche Verständnis" seitens der Politik nur der knappen Mehrheit im Landtag und den in 2 Jahren anstehenden Neuwahlen zu verdanken sind, wird man sehen.

Aber hier wird mal NICHT zuerst von Naturschutz palavert, sondern  klar Angeln und Angler an die erste Stelle gestellt vom Verband..

So dass man wenigstens etwas Hoffnung haben kann, dass dies nach der nächsten Wahl nicht alles von Politik und Behörden vergessen wird..


----------



## Rotbart (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Man stelle sich vor:*
> Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan hätte nicht nur ihre Grüßaugustinenauftritte, sondern würde tatsächlich auch bei den zuständigen Bundesministern vorsprechen,


 
Wem die erforderliche Wirtschaftskraft fehlt, seinen Interessen monetären Nachdruck zu verleihen, dem bleibt nur persönliche Integrität, d. h. die "fortwährend aufrecht erhaltene Übereinstimmung des persönlichen Wertesystems mit dem eigenen Handeln", um glaubhafte Interessensvertretung betreiben zu können.

Ein Angler, der die Werte des Angeln lebt und diese auch vertritt, der wird bei seinen Verhandlungspartnern diese Glaubwürdigkeit erlangen.

Jemand, der an der Spitze eines naturschützenden Anglerverbandes steht, der zudem noch gentechniknahe Unternehmen unterstützt und zu allem überfluss auch selbst NICHT angelt, der wird die zur Lobbyarbeit erforderliche Integrität *nie* erreichen.
Weil Wertesystem, Handeln und Zielsetzung einfach zu widersprüchlich sind, als dass er ein glaubhafter Verhandlungspartner werden könnte.


----------



## _Pipo_ (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

Definitiv mal etwas Hoffnung, dass sich da auch von offizieller Seite gegen gewehr wird, aber alleine die Tatsache, dass soetwas gefordert wird kann ich nicht verstehen.

Ich glaube kaum, dass der Angler überhaupt einen schädlichen Einfluss auf die Gewässer hat. Natürlich fängt ein Angler auch Fische, aber nicht in dem Ausmaß, wie es z.B. Berufsfischer tun.

Außerdem reguliert der Angler auch selbst, ich behaupte mal, dass man als Angler nur einen gewissen Prozentsatz der vorhandenen Fische fangen kann. Das sehe ich immer, wenn bei uns mal ein Teich abgelassen wird, an dem wirklich niemand mehr was fängt, und man dann feststellt, das da noch über 100kg Fisch drin waren, von kapitalen Karpfen bis zum Zander und Hecht.
Und wenn der Fischbestand sinkt, sinkt auch die Zahl der Fänge. Und wenn man nichts fängt, sinkt auch automatisch die Zahl der Angler an dem Gewässer.

Daher ist für mich alleine schon der grundsätzliche Entwurf Angler mehr und mehr einzuschränken und auszusperren nicht nachvollziehbar. Und in diesem Fall scheint es ja tatsächlich auch so absurd zu sein, dass man sich auch beim Verband nun mal dagegenstellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

Siehe auch vom Treffen gestern beim Ministerpräsidenten, kommen sicher bald mehr Infos:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129


----------



## gründler (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

Moin

Wenn man so glauben darf was so erzählt wird,soll das nicht nur in NDS so kommen sondern Stk.für Stk in ganz DE..Man wird sehen in wie weit sich man dagegen wehren wird und KANN.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

Zumindest steht hier mal ein Verband auf und wehrt sich für die Angler.

UND:
Stellt Angeln und die Angler an erste Stelle!!

Bisher sind die doch meist nur im vorauseilenden Gehorsam eingeknickt, ob Landes- oder Bundesverbände, wenn Verbote oder anglerfeindlicher Unfug kam.

Auch ich befürchte ja immer (noch), dass es eigentlich schon zu spät sein könnte..

Sowas wie in NDS macht mir persönlich dann wieder ein kleines bisschen Hoffnung..

Vielleicht wachen andere Landesverbände ja auch noch auf........

Beim Bundesverband DAFV ist eh alles schon zu spät, da bleibt eh nur die Abwicklung...


----------



## gründler (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

Sehe ich auch so,man muss aber dazu sagen das erst die intensive aufklärungsarbeit die seit Monaten per mail,tele und co. gemacht wird langsam zu vernunft "hilft".

Ich habe die letzten Jahre soviel gespräche geführt und immer wieder drauf hingewiesen was uns erwartet wenn wir nicht bald ZUSAMMEN stehen Jäger,Angler....etc.

Sorge macht mir das viele geld bei unseren Gegnern,sowie dessen mittlerweile z.t. besitzenden "Machtbefugnisse".

Man kann nur hoffen das die damalige eingeführte Salamitaktik und hintenrum ausgespiele irgendwie gestoppt wird.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

Hier mal der Ausgangspunkt für den ganzen Dreck um die Verbote:
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/h...itern-mit-Vorstoss-fuer-Nachtangelverbot.html

Hatte PETA angezettelt (das sind die, welche Frau Dr. vom DAFV ignorieren will und nix gegen die unternehmen, siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657.....)...

Schlimm genug, wenn dann Behörden trotzdem Nachtangelverbote durch die Hintertür einführen wollten.

Gut, dass der Verband da eindeutig reagiert hat.

Gut, dass die Minister Meyer zu einer klaren Aussage gezwungen haben.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

Auch hier in NRW ist dies unter vorgehaltener Hand ein Thema bei diversen Versammlungen.
  Im Grünenminister Remmel habe diese einen Befürworter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

Und?

Was machen eure Verbände da?

Auch so konsequent wehren wie die Niedersachsen?

Oder wie seit Drossè auch wieder einknicken vor Schützern und Politik?

Dass in NRW dann neben Abknüppelgebot auch noch das Nachtangelverbot kommt?

Und wahrscheinlich wie in NDS geplant, auch nicht im Gesetz, sondern durch die Hintertür Verordnungen, Behörden etc..


----------



## Purist (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was machen eure Verbände da?
> 
> Auch so konsequent wehren wie die Niedersachsen?



Wieviele Landesverbände haben eigentlich einen Präsidenten, der gleichzeitig im größten Verein des Landes Vorsitzender ist?


----------



## Sharpo (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Was machen eure Verbände da?
> 
> ...




Frag dochmal den Dr. Möhlenkamp & Co.
Wollten die sich nicht laut Versammlung mit Dir zusammensetzen?  :g|supergri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*



Purist schrieb:


> Wieviele Landesverbände haben eigentlich einen Präsidenten, der gleichzeitig im größten Verein des Landes Vorsitzender ist?


Richtig,nur darf das kein Vorwand für die Tatenlosigkeit anderer sein.

Wer bei solch drohenden Einschränkungen nicht von Anfang an die Pro Angler Flagge zeigt,sollte am besten gleich alle Ämter aufgeben.Damit würde man zumindest einmal Stil zeigen.


----------



## gründler (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gut, dass die Minister Meyer zu einer klaren Aussage gezwungen haben.


 
Na ja was sagen tun se alle,ob die das dann auch einhalten.... ^^ 

Versprechen und Politik |rolleyes....solange es nicht schwarz auf weiß...usw.

Aber wir hier in NDS arbeiten zumindestens dran,zu wünschen wäre das würde geschlossen DE. weit so geschehen.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*



gründler schrieb:


> Aber wir hier in NDS arbeiten zumindestens dran,zu wünschen wäre das würde geschlossen DE. weit so geschehen.
> 
> #h


So isses...



Sharpo schrieb:


> Frag dochmal den Dr. Möhlenkamp & Co.
> Wollten die sich nicht laut Versammlung mit Dir zusammensetzen?  :g|supergri


Jepp, ich wurde bei einem inofiziellen Gespräch von einem Verein mit dem LV nochmal indirekt eingeladen (also man liess mir auf Anfrage Verein ausrichten, man würde mit mir reden).

Werde demnäxt meine Anfrage verfassen und losschicken, dann werden wir sehen.

Will ein Videointerview machen.

Will ich auch mit Klasing von Niedersachsen, mal sehen ob der sich traut ..


----------



## jkc (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

Hi, klare Aussage?!? - Das ist doch Schwachsinn, oder sehe ich das Falsch? Bin zwar nicht sonderlich mit dem Thema Nachtangelverbot vertraut, aber meint der nicht mit "wie in Baden-Würtemberg" nur ein flächendeckendes Verbot an allen Gewässern? - Wenn Doch dann schließt das einzelne-viele Verbote an Gewässern mit besonderem Status (FFH; Natura-2000-Gebieten, Naturschuzgeb., Badesee und Gartenteich) für mich in keiner Weise aus.

Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

Naja, der Minister rudert gerade auf allen Feldern zurück, Jäger, Bauern, Angler etc..

Und natürlich wird am Ende jeder Politiker sich drehen wie ne Fahne im Wind..

Daher ist es umso wichtiger, dass der Verband klar Stellung bezieht und sich gegen Nachtangel-, Anfütter- und Besatzverbote gerade in Natura2000 - Gewässern ausspricht.

Und das hat er so erstmal zugesagt - der wusste ja gar nicht, dass die Behörden sowas ausarbeiten - nu isser im Zugzwang.

Auch weil bei den Gesprächen gestern wohl der Ministerpräsi nicht amüsiert war, dass er da mit reingezogen wird und daher den Ministern klar gesagt hat, sie sollen sich drum kümmern (nicht gegen die Angler, wohlgemerkt)..

Man wird sehen - Politik kannste ja sowenig vertrauen wie grundsätzlich den Angelfischerverbänden, aber hier macht wenigstens der Verband was Richtiges.

Ein Anfang..


PS:
Und einzelne Verbote kannste NIE ausschliessen, nur dass ganze Gewässergruppen betroffen sind....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu gab es auch gleich einen großen Bericht in der Printausgabe der Lüneburger Landeszeitung am 09.06. 2015.


Gerade kam der Artikel der Lüneburger Landeszeitung auch online zum einsehen:
https://www.landeszeitung.de/blog/a...en-die-geduld-landesverband-tagt-in-bardowick


----------



## Rotbart (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

,,Natur erleben, Natur nutzen und schützen” ...

DAS sollte das Leidbild jedes Anglerverbandes sein. In dieser Reihenfolge.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

So isch......


----------



## mathei (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

Irgendwann trifft es alle. Bei uns in MV steht seit Jahren in den Papieren das Nachtangeln erlaubt ist. Warum steht so ein Schei§§ überhaubt da drin.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Was machen eure Verbände da?
> 
> ...



Man wird das genau beobachten|wavey: was da passiert


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

Das klingt mir alles viel zu rosig.
 Ich wird also mal daran erinnern das am So. auch einige bedrohlich dunkle Wolken bemerkt werden konnten.

 Es wurde eine Überarbeitung des Fischereirechtes vom Minister angesprochen.
 Auch wenn ich Ihm glaube, das er meint ein Freund des Angelns zu sein, habe ich doch vernommen das dieses Gesetz überarbeitet werden soll, um notwendige Veränderungen einfließen zu lassen.
 Was mag gemeint gewesen sein ?

 Vermutlich,  die nun verfassungsrechtliche erhöhte Betrachtung des Tierschutzes.

 Ich kann nur hoffen das diese Überarbeitung einmal öffentlich diskutiert wird.
 Nur so wird man brauchbare Lösungswege finden, weil sonst echte Angler dort wenig Einfluss haben werden.
 Dann werden halt vorrangig, nicht angelnde Fachkräfte entscheiden was Angler wollen, sollen und dürfen.

 So wie eben auch ein nicht angelnder Minister werden Sie lediglich Vorstellungen über das Angeln haben, selbst wenn sie meinen Anglern helfen zu wollen, kann  es für viele Angler das Gegenteil bedeuten.

 Ich habe eine Schweine Angst, das auch bei dieser Überarbeitung mal wieder Angeln eingeschränkt, und mit Fischfang zum Nahrungserwerb  verwechselt wird.

 Das eine sind Fischer, das andere Angler.
 Schon früher versuchte man sich mit dem Begriff Sport oder Freizeitangler vom Nahrungsproduzierenden Fischfang abzugrenzen.
 Angler nutzen die Natur zu Freizeitzwecken, da muss ein Zurücksetzen möglich sein, weil viele Angler die Natur nicht ausplündern wollen, auch wenn sie dürften und könnten.
 Solche Angler müssen auch nicht immer rücksichtslose (vermeintliche) C&R-Tierquäler sein, es können auch nachdenklichere, rücksichtsvollere Freizeit-Angler sein.


 Fischer nutzen die Natur anders, sie Fischen zur Nahrungsgewinnung und.... für Geld.
 Das mag Tierschutzrechtlich sehr gut sein, aber fördert ganz sicher nicht den rücksichtsvollen Umgang von Tier und Natur.
 Lediglich bei der rechtlichen Betrachtung schneiden sie besser ab.
 Vielleicht ist es ja die Betrachtung, die falsch ist.

 Warten wir es mal ab, 
 die Binnenfischerei ist in Niedersachsen halt ein Bereich, beim Nds. Landesamtes
für Verbraucherschutz und Lebensmittelsicherheit.

 Hat wenig mit dem Naturschutz zu tun, oder....


----------



## Rotbart (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Angler nutzen die Natur zu Freizeitzwecken, da muss ein Zurücksetzen möglich sein, weil viele Angler die Natur nicht ausplündern wollen, auch wenn sie dürften und könnten.



... und aus rechtlichen Gründen sogar MÜSSTEN.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*



Rotbart schrieb:


> ... und aus rechtlichen Gründen sogar MÜSSTEN.


 
 Vielleicht....
 Aber es wäre ein Jammer, Menschen zum  rücksichtsloseren Umgang mit Natur zu erziehen, nur weil man den Tierschutz verbessern möchte.
Aber sie können ja dann auch vernünftigerweise mit Angeln aufhören, mag ein Nichtangler denken.
 Werden Sie aber nicht, weil selbst Angler eben Menschen sind.

 Ich wenigstens kann das Tierschutz Blabla nicht mehr hören...
 Ist so schnell oberflächlich von Anderen zu fordern, ohne aber echte Probleme anzugehen.#d

 Das Verschwinden der Wanderfische ist ein echtes Problem.
 Nun braucht auch die letzte Art (der Aal) massive Hilfe über Besatz, aber das wird auch wieder nicht helfen, wenn man nicht endlich mal die Ursachen angeht.
 So etwas hat schon bei allen anderen Wanderfischen versagt.


 Da danke ich, für einige eher kritische Grußworte die dort am So. auch vielen.


----------



## Deep Down (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

Mir fehlen gerade etwas die Worte hinsichtlich dieser hinterhältigen Vorgehensweise der Behörden. Ohne politische Deckung geht das ja eigentlich gar nicht.

Dem Meyer ist nicht zu trauen. Der merkt aber gerade, dass der Widerstand sich gegen seine "Träumereien" offenbar zunehmend formiert.

Da ist also eigentlich noch nichts abgewendet, aber der Politik signalisiert man, dass man wachsam ist und sich wehren wird.

Unsere Verband und sein Vorsitzender sind da zum Glück etwas auf Zack und diese Arbeit kann sich für uns alle auszahlen. Da kann man ja fast froh sein, dass der "massive Angriff" gegen die Angelei hier bei uns erfolgt.

Klasing ist auf jeden Fall nach der Sitzung gestärkt und damit handlungsfähig.

Eine Anhörung des LSFV im Rahmen der Überarbeitung der Binnenfischereiverordnung hat ja bereits stattgefunden.

Der LSFV hat da ja auf der Website weitere Infos angekündigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

Das ist ja der Punkt:
ENDLICH mal ein Verband, der nicht jede Schützerscheixxe von der Politik schluckt, sondern sich wehrt.
Und zwar zusammen mit Jägern!

Das fehlte so konsequent und eindeutig in Bürokrateutonien seit Jahrzehnten (in Ost wie West, VDSF wie DAV, und DAFV sowieso).

Ob das reicht, wird sich zeigen - aber wenigstens ist es ein Anfang!

VENCEREMOS!!!


----------



## kreuzass (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

Ich habe den Beitrag direkt heute Morgen gelesen, als Thomas ihn eingestellt hat und mir seitdem sehr viele Gedanken darüber gemacht und bekomme inzwischen das Zucken aus einem Augenlied nicht mehr heraus. Das unwillkürliche Zähnefletschen beginnt inzwischen auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*



kreuzass schrieb:


> Ich habe den Beitrag direkt heute Morgen gelesen, als Thomas ihn eingestellt hat und mir seitdem sehr viele Gedanken darüber gemacht und bekomme inzwischen das Zucken aus einem Augenlied nicht mehr heraus. Das unwillkürliche Zähnefletschen beginnt inzwischen auch.


Wenn willsch denn beissen?
Mich?


----------



## kreuzass (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

|muahah: Quark, ne. Dich bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

Ich empfehle Verbandler bei euch in NRW ;-)))

Werden nicht schmecken, habens aber verdient ;-))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

Davon habe ich überhaupt nichts mitbekommen das Nachtangeln ein Thema in NDS ist. Gut finde ich, das man das wohl nicht einfach hinnehmen will. Auf der anderen Seite würde ich mir das so oder so nicht nehmen lassen...hier gibts genug Büsche am Wasser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*



D1985 schrieb:


> Davon habe ich überhaupt nichts mitbekommen das Nachtangeln ein Thema in NDS ist.



Nicht nur in NDS, vor allem auch in NRW und SH (und eh überall, wo es zuständige grüne Minister gibt) wird an weiteren Einschränkungen für Angler gearbeitet, auch auf dem Weg wie in NDS, über Verordnungen etc., Beschränkungen bei Verpachtungen, nicht über Gesetze.

Hauptpunkte sind immer allgemeine Abknüppelgebote, Nachtangelverbote, Fütterverbote, Betreteungsverbote, komplette Angelverbote an Gewässern.

Da darf man doch "froh" sein um die "Kompetenz" des Bundes- und der Landesverbände, die sich da mit voller Kraft entgegenstemmen --- 

Ach halt, neeee.

Das war ja nur NDS - die anderen kämpfen ja nur gegen Wasserkraft, Kormoran und Angler...


----------



## kreuzass (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle Verbandler bei euch in NRW ;-)))
> 
> Werden nicht schmecken, habens aber verdient ;-))



Früher oder später stolpern sie ja doch alle über ihre eigenen Füße |supergri


----------



## Smanhu (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

Ich kann jeglichen Bundesländern nur empfehlen: kämpft gegen ein Nachtangelverbot mit allem was geht bevor es manifestiert werden sollte!!
Wenn es mal verankert ist, bekommt ihr das nicht wieder weg. Ich denk das beste Beispiel haben wir hier in BW. Holzköppe, aber aus Hartholz und „Verständnisressistent“! Das zieht sich bei uns von Vereinsvorständen bis hin zum LV!!
Und ihr könnt mir glauben, es ist zum kotzen abends im Sommer am Wasser zu sitzen und andauernd auf die Uhr und den Sonnenstand schauen zu müssen, damit man ja nicht vergisst aufzuhören oder um 0:30 von der Wasserschutzpolizei darauf hingewiesen wird, dass man nur noch ne halbe Stunde fischen darf!!


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

Und im Winter je nach Arbeitsende- und Dunkelwerdezeitpunkt (plus evtl. familiäre Verpflichtungen etc.) z. T. wochenlang gleich ganz zu Hause bleiben kann (falls man es nicht gerade auf Aal oder Wels abgesehen haben sollte - noch so ein weiterer Vollblödsinn).

Schlichtweg unsozial, das.

Zumal man sich tagsüber auch noch das (polito-/ökokorrekte) Passantendummgelaber geben muss, während man nachts seine Ruhe hätte.


----------



## Knispel (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Zumal man sich tagsüber auch noch das (polito-/ökokorrekte) Passantendummgelaber geben muss, während man nachts seine Ruhe hätte.



  Wenn das erlaubt würde, kommen doch lt. Aussage eures LV die bösen Schwarzangler die man nicht kontrollieren kann ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot Niedersachsen - Lobbyarbeit für Angler: Geht doch...*

Guckt ihr bei Interesse:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304171


----------

